# PR Card query



## Zulfyb (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi
After 2 years...We finally managed to make it! We have been here for 3 weeks now and are intending to reside in London, Ontario. Quick technical question about the Permanent Residency cards... We activated our permanent residency status upon landing at the airport, without making a formal application for the PR cards as yet as we are staying in a hotel and only here for 4 weeks. We were informed that it would take up to 6-8 weeks for the cards to be issued. Our intention is now to fly back to the UK to finalise things there and then return at the end of August for good. 
Do we need to have the PR cards to show at the Airport for when we return...? If so how do we organise this? Can we make an application now and put down an address for our friends who we have gotten to know whilst staying here? They have confirmed that they will be happy to post the cards to us in the UK. Ideally what I would like is to come back in August and then make an application using our own semi permanent address(an apartment that we will be renting for a few months). How have other people managed to overcome this hurdle? I would be grateful for your input on this matter. Many thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Presumably you have your COPR form(s) properly stamped when you "landed". Showing those to Border Agent is proof of PR status.


----------



## Zulfyb (Dec 13, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Presumably you have your COPR form(s) properly stamped when you "landed". Showing those to Border Agent is proof of PR status.


Thanks for your response Auld.. The COPR forms have been stamped but my understanding is that these forms are stamped to activate the permanent residency..however they are not valid for travel as is stated on them. Are we going to experience any difficulty when we fly back to Canada after the short visit to UK because we do not have the PR cards? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, just tell Border Control (if they ask) that you haven't received your cards yet and show them COPRs if necessary. Many people go back to UK without having their cards.


----------



## Zulfyb (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Auld
Thanks for your reply above. I have done some further research on this matter and have been informed by the immigration officials that it will be a problem not having the PR Cards. The only other way to overcome this issue is to contact the London Canadian office and apply for formal travel documents at cost. Needless to say we have provided our friends address for the PR cards and once we receive them we will make arrangements to head back to Canada..for good! Thank you for your response though.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You are correct, the COPR forms are not adequate for re-entry (been through this!).


----------



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

Good to know!


----------

